
Who's going to Trump’s tech summit next week? - jdp23
http://www.recode.net/2016/12/10/13908492/trump-tech-summit-tim-cook-apple-larry-page-google-sheryl-sandberg-facebook-nadella-microsoft
======
jdp23
FYI for people considering flagging this: the "political detox" experiment is
over.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13131251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13131251)

